# Fishing Report



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

Good numbers of perch and walleye catches up by the crossing, fish with jig and a minnow, or just a twister tail. For bigger walleyes throw #5 and #7 shad raps around the rocks for some good eyes. Been out the last 3 weeks, a 29 1/2 inch walleye has been my biggest, snapped a pic and sent the ole girl on her way. This past weekend went after the perch, in a boat jig the flats on either side of the bridge in 10 to 14 ft of water, lots of nice perch mixed in with some eater walleyes.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

still catching some fish up by the crossing, changed tactics a bit, put on some flourocarbon leaders on a deadstick and back to back uninot to a main line and still getting hits, with mono or fireline, very seldom though. Jig and a minnow or a deadstick with a minnow is working decent


----------

